# Another smoking while working picture



## Ray126 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh yes, the way life should be!

Linemen always did have better conditions then us insiders.
Welcome to Puff, Bro!

IBEW LU 716 Houston, TX


----------



## Ray126 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Brotha!......Lineman Local 126 Philly


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

Perk of working outdoors. Enjoy.


----------



## Ray126 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah.....that and a free tan!


----------

